# المشكلة - ارتفاع عدد لفات المحرك في سرعة الحياد (السلانسيه)



## ابووافي66 (31 أغسطس 2012)

اخواني المختصين واهل الخبرة عندي مشكلة في لاند كروزر2001 كان فية تفتفة في المكينة وغيرة البواجي وواحد من اسلاك البوجي غيرتة ونضفة مدخل الثروتل وانتهة مشكلة التفتفة ولاكن طلعة مشكلة ثانية حس المكينة ارتفع زائد جدا يعلق ولا ينزل يبقى معلق ارجو المشاركة من اهل الخبرة جزاكم الله كل خير 


*تنبيه : برجاء اختيار عنوان الموضوع بحيث يدل علي محتواه ، سرجي الالتزام - تم التعديل .
*


----------



## saleh fataftah (1 سبتمبر 2012)

قصدك حس الماكينه يعني صوت السلنسيه بالسياره؟


----------



## ابن الديوانية (2 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز اذا كان عندك ارتفاع بعدد دورات المحرك تاكد من الا iac (منظم سرعة المحرك) انو يعمل بشكل صحيح


----------



## ابن الديوانية (2 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز اذا كان عندك ارتفاع بعدد دورات المحرك تاكد من الا iac (منظم سرعة المحرك) انو يعمل بشكل صحيح


----------



## estash (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تفحص جهاز ال(air mass sensor) فى الماكينة وشكرا"


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم يرجى التأكد من ( [font=&quot]حساس زاوية الخانق)[/font][font=&quot] throttle position sensor[/font] لأن المشكلة تكمن به 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جراح فلسطين (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مرحبا اخي الكريم
تاكد من خراطيم الفاكيوم الموجودة على منفيولد الهواء قطرها لا يتجاوز 5mm لانه ربما هناك هواء يتسرب منهم اما بسبب تلف احدهم او قد يكون نزع واحد من مكان تركيبه

وتوجد مشكلة اخرى حصلت معي قمت بتظيف مجس mass air flow فزادات عندي عدد دورات المحرك لان تنظيف ذلك المجس يتلفه ويزيد من دورات المحرك


----------

